# DaYan GuHong (Lone Goose) Colored Cube



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 30, 2010)

I was looking at the speedcubeshop.com, and noticed this Colored DaYan GuHong.

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1655837

I think it would be awesome, as the stickers aren't neccessary, and the color goes all the way through the cube. I think that recognition would be easier on this cube, and the lack of stickers makes it better, so I don't have to keep buying stickers.

BUT!

I just want to know, if anyone else has had any experiences with it. Is is any different than the normal ones? Is there anything I should know about it? Is anything different about it, physically? What about the colors? Are they just surface paint? Or is that the actual color of the plastic of the cube? I don't want it to be something that can be scratched off, like paint.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 30, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I was looking at the speedcubeshop.com, and noticed this Colored DaYan GuHong.
> 
> http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1655837
> 
> ...



it is the actual color of the plastic. looky:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vERXxgnh8E8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 30, 2010)

> This cube will require no stickers! S*ince the GuHong cube's parts are made up of thirds and halfs each third or half can be a different color making up the colors on each side.* This cube is the newest model from the Dayan series! Some features of this cube would be the amazing corner cutting abilities that are seen here. There is also reverse corner cutting of about half of a cubie or sometimes more. The feel of this cube is similar to Haiyan Memory cube because of it's light weight and speed. If you are on the search for a new speedcube this would be a great option!


It should be the actual color of the plastic of the cube.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 30, 2010)

IIRC, the cube was deemed competition illegal, so that's something to keep in mind as well.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 30, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> IIRC, the cube was deemed competition illegal, so that's something to keep in mind as well.



Oh man... That's good to know.
Thanks.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 30, 2010)

Hawk, I believe you are correct. Unless there have been changes since the previous thread(s) on the subject. Doodle it would still make for a good practice cube. Practice more w/it than your regular GuHung, saves sticker wear  You don't want to screw yourself on color recog though.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah. The issue is that when you turn a face 45 degrees, you can see the colors of the pieces of the middle layer, even the pieces on B.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah they finally made one of these....that's so sweet. 
Although it just kills me that it's not competition legal  i wish it was so bad :/


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 30, 2010)

I just ordered one yesterday. Since i don't compete i don't care. Hope it's really good.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 30, 2010)

Tell us what you think when you get it, k? I want to hear....should be the same as a regular guhong, but who knows....wierder things've been known to happen, you know?


----------



## Joker (Aug 30, 2010)

You can colour the cubies black or something so when you turn the layer 45 degrees, you will see black, not two split colours. (so paint the part of the cubies that face towards the inner core black, then it MAY be copetition legal, if you really care that much)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 30, 2010)

There was that thread that debated white plastic vs black plastic (how it reacts to certain lubes and it's general feel). Since they (DaYan GuHongs) have so many colors, maybe the plastic will feel different for each color? I wouldn't think so, but I guess if it's true white/black have different feels, the various colors might as well.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm going to buy a red guhong soon, I'll tell you how it feels.

personally I think the coolest part of the colored guhong is how it looks like a spiral when you turn the faces into a flower shape. Who cares they it isn't comp legal, it's a novelty. hey if you don't mind spending the $$ go for it. But if you only could buy one guhong I'd go with the stickered ones, plus you can choose your fav color. It's still a novelty but less "out there".


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 30, 2010)

Can you show me what you mean, WeIsPrius? I don't quite get how it would look like a spiral.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 30, 2010)

Turn the layer 45 degrees and look at it.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 30, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> *I think that recognition would be easier on this cube*, and the lack of stickers makes it better, so I don't have to keep buying stickers.



I have tried one, and I find that the coloured plastic makes recognition _harder_. I'm just so used to stickers. However, it's just personal preference.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 30, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > *I think that recognition would be easier on this cube*, and the lack of stickers makes it better, so I don't have to keep buying stickers.
> ...



Yeah, while looking at this guy scramble and solve it, you seem to be right. He also mentioned that it takes a little bit to get used to the color recognition. It looks like, as he solves it, I just see way too many colors at once, flying around. With a regular cube, the black outlines each separate cube, and I can better recognize each piece, individually. But, with this cube, they all just seem to blur together.

[youtube]W4BvViCBsYY&feature=related[/youtube]









uberCuber said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at the speedcubeshop.com, and noticed this Colored DaYan GuHong.
> ...



Thanks for this. I was able to look up other reviews, from there.








WeIsPrius said:


> I'm going to buy a red guhong soon, I'll tell you how it feels.
> 
> personally I think the coolest part of the colored guhong is how it looks like a spiral when you turn the faces into a flower shape. Who cares they it isn't comp legal, it's a novelty. hey if you don't mind spending the $$ go for it. But if you only could buy one guhong I'd go with the stickered ones, plus you can choose your fav color. It's still a novelty but less "out there".



Yeah, after looking at the reviews and comments about it not being comp legal, I think I'm buying both a regular one and the colored one. I only wanted one, but now, I'll just buy both. Like you said, it's just a cool looking cube to have. It's pleasing to look at, like it's made of Starbursts...


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, i mostly bought it for the look of it, otherwise i would have stuck with the F-II. I really wasn't intending on buying another, but damn it looks so good i couldn't resist.


----------



## Radu (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=889&p=4957#p4957


----------



## skeevs (Sep 3, 2010)

Accidentally stumbled upon this one fine day while cubing


----------

